# Zink Avian X



## michiganoutdoorsman (Dec 29, 2010)

How many of you guys use the Zink Avian X decoy? I think they look good, but for the price is it really worth it? My season ended with a gobbler and I'm definately hooked now and want to get some good decoys for next season! I want a good looking jake decoy as well and DSD is the best I could find but it's $160!


----------



## buck11pt24 (Mar 11, 2007)

Why not just buy some cheap $10 decoys and take the skins from your birds, then borax and glue it to them? Best decoys I've ever used.


----------



## michiganoutdoorsman (Dec 29, 2010)

That's true, but I was just starting my Christmas letter to Santa early! :evil: I need ideas for my parents and I'm stuck between more waterfowl stuff (which is my favorite game to hunt) and turkey stuff (vest, decoys, etc) so I'm just deciding what I will go with and it'll probably change at least 10 times before November,which is also my birthday! :lol: So, that's my dilemma right there! Maybe I'll do duck and goose stuff for my birthday since they're in season anyway, and turkey stuff for Christmas!


----------



## Jigin-N-Grinin (Jan 22, 2008)

IMO....Save your money on your other hunting needs. Turkeys arent too worried about coming in to most decoys on the market....even the $20 or $30 decoys.


----------



## dpweurding (Nov 9, 2009)

Jigin-N-Grinin said:


> IMO....Save your money on your other hunting needs. Turkeys arent too worried about coming in to most decoys on the market....even the $20 or $30 decoys.


Thats exactly right. I am really glad that I have not spent a bunch of money on decoys, because most of the time they sit in the garage. I am a firm believer that like some fishing lure patterns, the product catches the customer more than the target species. I can count more turkey success without decoys than with. I finally broke down and bought a strutter decoy last year. Had some success, but so far I have no plans in using it this year, and that was "only" $50. Buy yourself a Delta hen. They might not be made anymore, but Cabelas carries one that looks pretty close, and they are very reasonable. Not being one to curb your turkey enthusiasm, spend that same money on a Lynch box, and some decent mouth calls...


----------



## jganton (Oct 26, 2010)

I got one for my birthday last week. Tried it out for the first time yesterday and it worked like a charm. Had a avian x hen out with a b mobile jake. My son shot his first tom at 7:00 a.m.


----------



## bat man (Sep 28, 2011)

bestturkeydecoy.com

this is the best turkey decoy I have ever seen-


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

bat man said:


> bestturkeydecoy.com
> 
> this is the best turkey decoy I have ever seen-


You are a spamming machine..


----------



## wise8706 (Apr 2, 2011)

DEDGOOSE said:


> You are a spamming machine..


Everyone of his post have spam in it!! Haha


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------

